# Which filter should I get? Protein skimmer?? + few questions, please!



## azdaboss (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi guys, had my 200L tank running for about a month now. I have 3 regal damsels, 2 domino damsels, a yellow and black fish I don't the name of and one hermit crab!

I currently use a Fluval U4 filter, with about 10kg of live rock, I know i need more live rock .

Can anyone recommend a good external filter? Do I need one? And what is a sump? I hear it used all the time on the forums, but don't know what it is! How could I transfer from my internal filter to an external one, keeping the good bacteria in there?

Also, what is a protein skimmer, do I need one?

I have patches of brown algae on the glass and on the sand on the bottom of my tank, whats the best way to clean this up?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Well first off we need to know your plans for this tank FO, FOWLR or Reef. WOW thats a lot of fish for only a month old, the brown algea sounds like diatoms and will go away as the tank matures, get your self a mag float for the glass.


----------



## azdaboss (Aug 24, 2010)

At the moment, it's a fish only with live rock, but eventually I want to add some corals to it, but I don't know how compatible the hermit crab would be with them....

whats a mag float? (im a complete newbie)

And yep, its a lot of fish, but iv been doing nitrite tests daily, and the nitrite is on its way down!


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Sorry this is a mag float Aquarium Glass Algae Scrapers: Glass Only Mag-Float I would get the tank setup for reef then and that would mean adding a sump/fuge and a protien skimmer. I would also drop any mechanical filtration and increase flow and the LR as those will be a major part of your filtration IMO.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

A sump is a second tank that is usually hidden below the main tank. It holds extra water volume and filter media. The water flows out of the tank and into the sump and is pumped back to the tank again. Google sump and you'll see lots of pics.


----------



## azdaboss (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys.

Do I need the following items:
External filter with sump?
Protein skimmer?
Powerhead?

Thanks


----------



## caffeinefix (Aug 23, 2010)

azdaboss said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> Do I need the following items:
> External filter with sump?
> ...


Skip the filter and use the money on a good refugium/sump... Good biological filtration... They can use bio-balls which your LFS should carry by the bucket-full... A decent protein skimmer should suffice, it can go in your refugium... Mine has 3 compartments, protein skimmer and Phos-Filter in the first, calurpa and magic mud in the second and a big pump to push the water back up in the 3rd...
Powerheads can be good for fish/coral health... Kinda produces a 'current' for them to swim against, food dispersion and oxygenation/movement of the water in general...
Protein Skimmers are not absolutely necessary, (but, highly recommended) unless you have water issues, a large quantity of fish or corals...
Just remember if you go protein skimmer, they do suck out essential water nutrients like Calcium, Molybdenum & Strontium etc... 
You going FOWLER, you'll want as much coralline algae as possible, and that means Calcium for sure...
Yellow & black? Any orange? Maybe an Achilles Tang?
As for the brown algae, don't sweat it... A good sand vacuum, regular water changes and time should take care of it... Also, a few Astra Snails should more than be efficient for any hair algae you may acquire... I drop a few algae pellets in my tank a couple times a week, just to make sure they aren't going hungry since hair algae is scarce in my tank...


----------

